# no way. . . . could it be?



## nayr88 (25 Mar 2011)

Riiiiiighty o thought I walking out of my lfs with my new nano magnet alae thingy, checking out the fish on my departure I almost tripped over when I saw this







Now that to me is a stunning marine angel fish!

Well not according to the shop keeper, I asked about it, he was maybe 5ft away behind the counter and confirmed it was an angel...well my 'beef' is that the damn fish was with other angels....TROPICAL angels!!!!! Not to be disrespectful to the owner and outright slam him lol I kinda beat around the bush and was just saying wow never seen one of those before blah blah and kinda wanted to ask with out aking right out 'hey jerk this is frikking marine fish in a trop tank' so I said. 'Is it some kind of cichlid' trying to full out that he was talking about the tropical angels his reply was ' no mate its just an angel, a 'red faced' angel' I'm pretty sure he said red face, anyway I could be wrong but I'm pretty certain its a marine angel. 

Any ideas?

Edit; also reason for not kicking off a) I could be wrong b) my dad owns a shop across the road and its just opend don't want the negativity around.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Mar 2011)

Also, it was breathing heavily and the other fish 2 angels and a gang of small fish where really freaked by its presence in the tank, the angels where nipping at it when it cam to close,

Also note the angel in the background right and small fish (maybe a barb?) To the left  to confirm its a tropical tank.


----------



## Nelson (25 Mar 2011)

more like a blue face angelfish of the salty kind.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Mar 2011)

Yeah I did think as I typed it but I'm sure he said red but yeah probably just me haha.

How F'd is that though!!!!


----------



## Nelson (25 Mar 2011)

knob comes to mind   .


----------



## nayr88 (25 Mar 2011)

yeah its crazy. How long could that last? I thought itd die withing minutes. Poor fish


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Mar 2011)

How can that be alive??? Did he say how long he'd had it in?

I'd deof a blueface saltwater angel


----------



## nayr88 (25 Mar 2011)

Nah he didn't, I'm going to my dad shop tomorrow so ill pop in for some thing and see if its still in there,


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Mar 2011)

Definitely a marine angel and by now it will almost certainly be a dead marine angel. I'd never buy anything from someone who knows this little about the fish he sells.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (26 Mar 2011)

its disgusting


----------



## Tom (26 Mar 2011)

How long had it been there? It looks remarkably well, I'm surprised it hadn't shrivelled up!


----------



## nayr88 (26 Mar 2011)

I really have no idea how long it had been in there, it couldn't of been long though.

Surely the fsh would of been bouncing all over the tank when it went in! and who ever put it realise wow this fish isn't liking this water something must be up.


----------



## mdhardy01 (26 Mar 2011)

I know that a certain fs in Romford do put marines in freshwater as a dip treatment to remove flukes and parasites on new fish in as the marine parrasites can't live in freshwater
Matt


----------



## Tom (26 Mar 2011)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I know that a certain fs in Romford do put marines in freshwater as a dip treatment to remove flukes and parasites on new fish in as the marine parrasites can't live in freshwater
> Matt



That's fair enough, but if this case was long term.....


----------



## nayr88 (26 Mar 2011)

Well why put it in a display tank with other fish? Why not put it in a tank out the back.

We cannot say if it was long term, but it for sure wasn't a 'dip' as they have quarantine tanks out tank out back why not dip them in one of those?

This tank had angels and a small schoaling fish in and they wasn't happy about this obviously alien fish being in there. Plus as a last note why didn't the guy describe to me why it was in there?


----------



## mdhardy01 (26 Mar 2011)

Maybe the quarantine tanks have mild treatments in them that would not be good for marines
And if this was long term and not a dip the the shop should be reported to the RSPCA maybe?


----------



## nayr88 (26 Mar 2011)

I tried the same with an oscar i found in a pirahna tank ripped to shreds, but you have to have picture of it and that doesn't mean the fish in the tank that means the fish in the tank, the tank in the shop ect, I took the oscar home demanded they took it out, he is nursed back to health now.

I was in to minds about putting it up as I've said my dads shop is a few away and I wouldn't want any hostility in the street. 
I won't be name dropping the shop, locals will know what shop it is.

Its a shame as its so convenient to go there.

To be honest I think ill just approach the guys in the shop for an explanation, see what comes of that. Could be a dip and I just so happened to walk in for the 10minutes he was in there? But just doesn't seem like the 'right' thing to do infront of customers.

Ill get back once I've spoke to them,


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2011)

Personally I would have asked them right away what fish it was - politely, of course.

Then pursued it from there.  

Maybe the shop may even have a book stocked so you could positively ID the fish if necessary...


----------



## nayr88 (27 Mar 2011)

Yeah should of asked! Was in abit of shock, and had literally run across the road from the shop when my dads head was turned, a net to sieve brine shrimp to wash em prior to feedind, 

Cheers


----------



## Lord_Lucan (29 Mar 2011)

I presume the fish is brown bread now?

Personally I think it is disgusting. If the guy was really that stupid I think a name and shame could be in order.


----------



## mark4785 (11 Jul 2011)

I know nothing about marine fish; what is it about lack of salt water that kills them?


----------



## Johno2090 (11 Jul 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 548AAj5Y4R


----------

